# Where can i find out how much snow i got?



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I have checked weather.com and accuweather.com and their both wrong. 

Where is a reliable place to find out how much snow fell during a storm?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

on your driveway


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

augerandblade;737475 said:


> on your driveway


That's what I do. That and the tape measure I carry in the truck gives me 100% accuracy.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes,

A ruler and a notebook.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have two rules in my truck cause I can never find one of them.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

well my problem is that i always forget. I get going and am only thinking about plowing. Not measuring. So where do you guys go if you forget to measure? And by the time you wake up its melted some.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

If i can't or dont measure I just guess, mabe stick my finger in the snow. Sorry I know this dosn't help you. Do you have a airport near you. Here you can look on the NOAA weather site click a link to The airport weather station.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

google search- weather almanac and your city state


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

my insurance company uses wunderground.com


----------

